# How many weeks is 7 months pregnant.



## cowgirl7896

Hi my Name is Tracy and this is all new to me. I was woundering how many weeks are you whenyour 7 months?:shrug:


----------



## 3rdtimelucky

hi Tracy, you would be 28 weeks when you 7 months! 

xx


----------



## jennifer34rn

yep, 28 weeks


----------



## sun

Hmmmm - how does that work?
If 40weeks is full term, thats 12 weeks from 7 months to 9 months??? :wacko: 2 months lasts 8-9 weeks normally. Dang! I am 21 weeks in a few days, but I am still counting myself as 2 weeks away from 5 months. Does that mean I'm 5 months already?? ACK - my brain can't take this!!! LOL


----------



## Bam

You're actually pregnant for 10 months, not 9. (It's 9 WHOLE months.)

You enter the 9th month at 36 weeks when that 9th month is over at 40 weeks, you're actually entering your 10th month... but that's going by a lunar calendar. (Lunar calendar = 28 days, or 4 weeks, in a month.)

However, since we don't go by a lunar calender and there are actually an average of 4.3 weeks in a month, it evens out to 9 months in the long run... which is why we say we're X weeks pregnant rather than X months.

Have I confused everyone yet? :p


----------



## sun

Bam said:


> You're actually pregnant for 10 months, not 9. (It's 9 WHOLE months.)
> 
> You enter the 9th month at 36 weeks when that 9th month is over at 40 weeks, you're actually entering your 10th month... but that's going by a lunar calendar. (Lunar calendar = 28 days, or 4 weeks, in a month.)
> 
> However, since we don't go by a lunar calender and there are actually an average of 4.3 weeks in a month, it evens out to 9 months in the long run... which is why we say we're X weeks pregnant rather than X months.
> 
> Have I confused everyone yet? :p

I am always confused LOL
So by that, 28 weeks is actually the start of month 7, not 7 months completed! I was thinking that they were already 7months pg, but are actually done 6mo, starting on 7.


----------



## Baby2ontheway

Took me a while to get it but basically is this right??? lol
1-4 weeks is the start of a new life and at 4 weeks your 1 month
4-8 weeks at 8 weeks your officially 2 months
8-12 at 12 your 3 months
12-16 at 16 your 4 months
16-20 at 20 your 5 months
20-24 at 24 your 6 month
24-28 at 28 your 7 months
28-32 at 32 your 8 months
32-36 at 36 your 9 months
IT THE WHOLE 9 MONTH THING THAT KINDA CONFUSES US ALL!!


----------



## pennysbored

you'd think they'd start saying it was 10 months. I mean, really.


----------



## Bam

pennysbored said:


> you'd think they'd start saying it was 10 months. I mean, really.

Like I said, it's only 10 months if you go by the lunar calendar, which we do not use in modern society... it's actually 9 months going by the Gregorian calender (which is what we use).

40 weeks / 4.33 = 9.24 months


----------



## Szaffi

My doctor said that medically this is how they count:

23 wks = 5 months
28 wks = 6 months
32 wks = 7 months
36 wks = 8 months
40 wks = 9 months

I don't know the counting before, as I was already 21 wks when she wrote it down for me. She told me to use this when I talk to hospitals or other health professionals when they ask me how far along I am and to stick it to the fridge :lol:


----------



## MrsO29

OK this one has me really confused!!

I am 28 weeks today and count myself as 6 1/2 months pregnant.
13 weeks = 3 months, 26 weeks = 6 months, so 28 weeks = 6 1/2 months.

39 weeks = 9 months 
40 weeks = 9 months 1 week which is full term.

Thats what I am sticking to anyway :)


----------



## Bam

28 / 4.33 = 6.47 months so that's right.

It's really not confusing when you look at the math. Take however many weeks you are, divide by 4.33 (the average number of weeks in a given month) and the result is how many months.

For instance... I'm 22 weeks.

22 weeks / 4.33 = 5 months exactly.

The medical counting that Szaffi posted doesn't quite add up so I'm not sure where her doctor got that from. Not saying it's not right, just that I don't see the math there. Most doctors and hospitals speak strictly in weeks, anyway. I don't think I've heard a doctor refer to someone being X months pregnant since... I dunno.. the 80's?


----------



## Szaffi

She said that it is not supposed to make sense mathematically :) I also find it easier to refer to weeks. She just told me these are the references. It maybe different in different countries too.


----------



## Bam

Ha! Ok, well then if it's not supposed to make sense then there's nothing to misunderstand! :p

I wouldn't think they would count differently in different countries considering we all run on the same calender.... then again, not everything is supposed to make sense. :p


----------



## josie-jo

Bam said:


> Ha! Ok, well then if it's not supposed to make sense then there's nothing to misunderstand! :p
> 
> I wouldn't think they would count differently in different countries considering we all run on the same calender.... then again, not everything is supposed to make sense. :p

Studiply enough there are different calculations for different countries! E.G in some european countries preganacy is counted from the date of conception rather than LMP meaning that when we would be, say, 12 weeks in other areas they would only be 10 weeks. And whereas we have a 40 week gestation, they only have a 38 week.

Yup, weird seeing as we are all the same, you would have thought it would have been counted the same across the world!!:wacko:


----------



## MsEmski

I think the problem is that we are all counting a month to be FOUR weeks. But four weeks is the equivalent of 28 days, and as we all know, the only month with 28 days is (usually) February- the rest are 30/31 days.

If you're working out how many months you're gone but the four-week rule, the pregnancy is actually 10 months long...

I've just been saying "Oh I don't know how they work it, but I think I'm six months or so" when people ask.


----------



## supergem

I just stick telling people how many weeks i am - which for someone who has had a baby they understand, if they havent its like "oh"! I just let them work the months out for themselves (cos i cant do it!)


----------



## lou1979

in 26 weeks and i say 6 months pregnant (if people ask) and as of 28 weeks i'll be 7 months.


----------



## sineady

*Confused.com HaHa *


----------



## KZD

wow...I'm confused even more..lol! I'm 20 wks and few days and always thought I was 5 months pregnant..I guess i'm officially 6 Mo pregnant :)


----------



## KZD

or not...lol


----------



## Bam

KZD said:


> wow...I'm confused even more..lol! I'm 20 wks and few days and always thought I was 5 months pregnant..I guess i'm officially 6 Mo pregnant :)

No. You are 5 months pregnant.

20 weeks / 4.33 = 4.6 (rounded up to 5 months)

Even going by the lunar calender (28 days in a month), you're still 5 months.


----------



## lilbetsy128

so what am i? im almost 22 weeks pregnant?


----------



## britt1986

This website should help. I was always confused too. My friend sent me this website and it made a lot of sence. Help it helps some of you that are confused. https://baby2see.com/development/index.html


----------



## britt1986

lilbetsy128 said:


> so what am i? im almost 22 weeks pregnant?


You would be in your 5th month.


----------



## lisa35

So i'm 20 weeks pregnant. (fetal age 18 weeks) i always thought i were 5 months now!!


----------



## hattiehippo

I've been working on whole months from my last period so will be 5 months on 17th August (actually 22 weeks). This made sense to me as 17th December is 9 months and the baby is due 1 week later so 9 months and 1 week. 
When people ask I normally say '19 weeks so nearly 4 1/2 months'


----------

